# أقوال جميله للبابا شنوده الثالث بالصور



## MIKEL MIK (9 يونيو 2010)

*دي صور لأقوال البابا شنوده الثالث 

ومرفوعه من جهازي الخاص
































































​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2010)

اهاااااااااااااااااا

جامدين جدا يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

gamila awi


----------



## dodo jojo (9 يونيو 2010)

thanx ya basha 3la el 6or elra23a dy....mersi ya basha


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااااااااااااا
> 
> جامدين جدا يا مايكل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




*شكرا روزي علي مرورك


نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> gamila awi




*شكرا  علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> thanx ya basha 3la el 6or elra23a dy....mersi ya basha




*شكرا دودو علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2010)

*جميله خالص يا ميكووووووووو
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يونيو 2010)

*مرورك هو الاجمل يا مارسيلينو

شكرا ليك ياجميل

نورتني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

*حلوين يا مايكل*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي روكا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

اقوال رائعه يا مايكل 
شكرا على الصور والاقوال
باركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## Nemo (14 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى يا كوكو كتر خيرك وربنا يباركك ع الاقوال الجميلة دى ودول كمان عجبونى اوى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كوكو علي مرورك 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا استاذي علي مرورك 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا نيمو علي مرورك 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

